# Increased Thirst?



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. How much water should a 4 lb chihuahua be drinking? My Foxxy has been drinking more water than usual and I am not sure if I should be alarmed. She was never a big water drinker but lately she wakes up to drink, randomly when she's sleeping on the couch. I don't know if that is weird or not and if I should worry. any advice?


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

In humans that is a sign of being diabetic. Not that she is or to scare you, just saying. Also could just be she thirsty.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If it carries on I would see your vet could be kidney trouble .How old is she


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Heating in the winter makes the air very dry, which makes their throat dry. Is she peeing a LOT and all over? That would also be a sign of diabetes. If not, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd be concerned given her recent tummy issues. Did you get back the results of all of her lab work related to that?

Since she has been in with an issue and seen recently, I'd call vet just to be safe.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i would go check with the vet and get a bloodwork done...only because dex has never gotten it done since last week and found out he has liver issues...now i reccomend people gettin thwir babies checked...as ullnever know what ull find inside...  better to know than to not


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I'd be concerned given her recent tummy issues. Did you get back the results of all of her lab work related to that?
> 
> Since she has been in with an issue and seen recently, I'd call vet just to be safe.


Yes, exactly. I just got back lab results...well the vet called and said all looked normal. I feel like requesting a copy of them, just in case. Has anyone ever done that? I wouldn't even know what to look for. 

She has now had 2 (yes, 2!! yipee) normal BM. Keeping my fingers crossed ** She does pee a lot...not sure about volume though...she just sniffs and pees. I think that only the 1st is the only real pee, the rest are drops. I think she's marking her territory...maybe? She also pees like a boy...is that weird


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad to hear on the lab work. You certainly can ask for her lab results. Yes.

Good to hear on the potty! Hope, when in her mystery yellow mucous stool madness, made it 3-4 days with great stools and then the mucous again so I know how frustrating it can be.

I sure hope that she is all sorted soon and on the way to all better!!


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Glad to hear on the lab work. You certainly can ask for her lab results. Yes.
> 
> Good to hear on the potty! Hope, when in her mystery yellow mucous stool madness, made it 3-4 days with great stools and then the mucous again so I know how frustrating it can be.
> 
> I sure hope that she is all sorted soon and on the way to all better!!


Yikes...what would happen after the 4 days...scared to even ask  I can't wait for her to get better so I can start figuring out what to feed her...right now just trying to stabalize the situation....i did add a probiotic to her diet though


----------

